# 18"



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

just won a bid on a set of 18" rs4 alloys:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Have you picked them up yet m8 ? if so PICCYS


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

take a pic of the listing,if its got a pic :thumb:


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

*vw*

..................................................


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Any pics of the vehicle there going on?
A before shot if you like.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

*The Vito*

on the merc m8:thumb::thumb:


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

:lol: take the bad boy brows of the headlight's mate there awfull :wall:


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

and they are on


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Man she needs to sit some how, good choice m8....... my big 19's are gone now as well back on the old 17's


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

i think i can drop her 40mm without changing the shocks

wich will do for now

then its bumper painting and boot flush


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Nice wheels Tanners. look forward to seeing the finished job.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

need another donor vito for the trailer project though:thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Very good :argie:

Why not go the smart route and stick one on to the back with double sided sticky tape :lol:


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

more work on the bumpers going on


----------

